# DVD Player vs CD Player SQ for music playback only



## 1sashenka (Nov 26, 2008)

Hello, and thanks for having me on this forum. I need opinions.

I have a Denon AVR 3808, Denon 1940 DVD Player, and OPPO 983 DVD Player. Right now, I have HDMI cables going from the players into the receiver and from there to the 46" LCD TV, so that the receiver is doing all the processing with DAC's and upscaling, etc.

I used to run Monster analog cables before I got the big TV, and the the Denon and Oppo players sounded different when playing music, so I am guessing the DAC's were of different quality, and the diff was very easy to identify, but since I got HDMI cables and the receiver used it's DAC's the sound is way better, as I am guessing the receiver is expensive gear and has a much better DAC, but now both players sound identical.

And for my dilemma: I have been googling and noticed many audiophiles prefer a cd player sound quality over the dvd player for music playback. But noone has mentioned if they used analog or digital cables. I have no doubts that while running with analog cables, the expensive cd player will sound really good, but if I am planning to keep my HDMI wiring, and have my Denon reciever do the processing, will I benefit from getting a very expensive cd player like Arcam CD36 or CD37. I have been advised to use analog cables to hook it up, so this way I can take advantage of Arcam DAC's, but I am thinking that Denon 3808 already has better than average DAC. So basicly, I am asking if I am wasting my time and money by getting an Arcam CD36 and using digital connections(Optical or Digital Coax) to connect it to my receiver. I was told that most important factors were DAC's and clocking mechanism. Am I missing something? I also notice that the entry level Arcam player and the top one use the same DAC. So, if I use the Denon reciever for processing, will I have a great deal of sound quality to gain between the Denon dvd player and Arcam cd player? Thanks in advance.


----------



## jbholsters (Jun 17, 2009)

A lot of the guys using dvd players are just using them as a transport, then running the optical into a DAC and out the the preamp.

I use an old Luxman CD 105 for cds, but it needs replaced. Mostly I use a Sony DVP-S7000 for cd's and sacd's right now. I have updated a lot of the guts and put a heavy power cord on it. It makes an awsome cd player. It basically has the same cd section as the ES cd players of the time.

Save your money on something uber expensive. Some of these "audiophiles" are nuts with some of the crap they do. If you opt for a BD player, you can, on some models, run the analog out to your cd input on the receiver and the HDMI into the receiver as well.


I'm thinking about getting the Oppo BDP-105. From what I have read it has an awesome analog section just for cd playback and plays anything. And is an excellent DVD and BD player.


----------

